# من صلوات الإجبية ( قدوس قدوس قدوس )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*قدوس .. قدوس .. قدوس*​
*قدوس، قدوس، قدوس. رب الصباؤوت. السماء والأرض مملوءتان من مجدك وكرامتك. ارحمنا يا الله الآب ضابط الكل. أيها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا. أيها الرب إله القوات كن معنا. لأنه ليس لنا معين فى شدائدنا، وضيقاتنا، سواك، حل واغفر واصفح لنا يا الله عن سيئاتنا التى صنعناها بإرادتنا، والتى صنعناها بغير إرادتنا، التى فعلناها بمعرفه، والتى فعلناها بغير معرفة، الخفية والظاهرة. يارب أغفر لنا من أجل اسمك القدوس الذى دعى علينا. كرحمتك ولا كخطايانا.*


----------

